# My espresso setup



## Caffettiera (Jun 23, 2021)

Here's my brand new espresso setup! All in red of course 😉


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

That looks sweet! A nice big knife to keep people away from it too, wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Caffettiera (Jun 23, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> nice big knife to keep people away from it too


 Step away from the coffee machine! 😂


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Caffettiera said:


> Step away from the coffee machine! 😂


 Absolutely! One of my sisters has a habit of touching things she doesn't understand, often while saying 'what does this do?', pressing things, picking things up etc. I made the mistake of building her PC while she was in once, never again!

My grinder is 30kg and bombproof, she can touch that at a push.


----------



## Caffettiera (Jun 23, 2021)

Luckily I don't have your issues with people fiddling with my things. My wife doesn't drink coffee (or tea for the matter) and my cat isn't interested either!


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Is that a large knife in a cleaning vessel?


----------



## Caffettiera (Jun 23, 2021)

Cameron Logan said:


> Is that a large knife in a cleaning vessel?


 No, it's just a transparent knife stand.


----------

